

Android malware explodes, jumps five-fold since July  - jimmyjim
http://www.computerworld.com/s/article/9222015/Android_malware_explodes_jumps_five_fold_since_July?taxonomyId=15

======
wcoenen
The sensational headline is probably not warranted:
[http://www.nirdvana.com/2011/11/17/android-472-malware-
incre...](http://www.nirdvana.com/2011/11/17/android-472-malware-increase-
scare-sensationalist/)

------
fpgeek
[https://plus.google.com/114765095157367281222/posts/ZqPvFwdD...](https://plus.google.com/114765095157367281222/posts/ZqPvFwdDLPv)

